# Four months today!



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Amelia is four months old today! I just weighed her and she is exactly four pounds. I read somewhere that cats will be about double their weight at four months when they are adults. Has anyone else heard this? I have to say, I am having so much fun with this kitten in my life. She is sweet when she's tired and spunky when she's wide awake. Amelia is eating well and taking to her routines of brushing fur and brushing teeth. She terrorizes her puppy sisters, but I give them Amelia free time so they can have some breaks. When my Sabrina passed away, I thought about not getting another cat. Amelia makes me glad that I changed my mind.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

I love how the dogs tolerate her. It's great when pets get along.


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

Happy 4 months little Amelia! You're so beautiful and special  Hope you have a super fun weekend!

As for the weight, I'd never heard of that before, maybe some of the others will know better


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Cute!


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Seriously, Amelia is one of THE cutest kittens I've ever seen. I think all of the pictures of her cuddling with your adorable dogs make me think she's a precious little angel (although I'm sure she has her crazy kitten moments)!  I'm so glad that Amelia was the kitten that changed your mind... judging by how smitten you two seem with each other, it was meant to be! <3 

As for the weight, I've never heard that. From what I've always heard and what my vet said, the general rule of thumb is kittens gain 1lb per month, and it begins slowing down around 6 months for some cats. Obviously every cat is different, some gain more, some less. This was exactly how my girls progressed - they were both 6lbs at 6 months, and are now each 7.5lbs full grown.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I don't know anything about the weight thing, but...look at that face!!!!!!!! OMG. She's stunning. :luv


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh what a sweetie and 4 months, already!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

She is adorable!! enjoy her antics- she is soooo cute


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Amelia thanks you all for the compliments. She thinks she is pretty cute herself! Here she is in a new bow collar.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Ooohow sweet does she look with that bow!.


----------



## vlapinta (Apr 29, 2015)

What a lil cutie!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Squeeeeee!!! She has such a sweet little face!


----------

